# Software Upgrades



## Jarfman (Dec 25, 2004)

I am taking my W12 in for service this week (10,000mi). My deal has told me that there are no software upgrades since I bought the car in March of 04. Does anyone know the facts about current upgrade? Does anyone know how to determine the rev of my installed software?
Thanks


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Software Upgrades (Jarfman)*

Hi John:
Your dealer is telling you the truth. Not only have there been no software updates issued (ever) for the North American Phaetons, as far as I know, there have been no Technical Service Bullitans issued either. The Phaeton seems to have become the most trouble-free new product that VW has ever launched in North America.
Here's a related thread that provides more background on software updates: Various Upgrades.
Please let the Phaeton tech at your dealership know about our forum - we are not having much luck attracting Phaeton techs to join the forum, and they would be a really, really valuable group to have on board.
Michael


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Recurrent DTC Codes even after clearing al of them*

Please could you help me to understand the following error codes with my 2004 Phaeton, some of the information is in German.
They will always come up, even after having cleared all of them, thanks
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000032
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 A
Component: NAVIGATION 0147
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000047
Shop #: WSC 98769 666 36180
1 Fault Found:
00220 - Connection to Sunroof
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 E
Component: 4D HSG 3211
Coding: 0000034
Shop #: WSC 08110 444 00517
Part No: 3D1 959 701 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104
Part No: 3D1 959 702 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104
Part No: 3D0 959 703 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0104
Part No: 3D0 959 704 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0104
Part No: 7L0 907 719
Component: Neigungssensor 0020
4 Faults Found:
00927 - Terminal 30 (Right)
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
01516 - Terminal 30; Left
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00926 - Terminal 30
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mrsharkbait (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Recurrent DTC Codes even after clearing al of them (brosen)*

Looks like you have a loose wiring connection.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Recurrent DTC Codes even after clearing al of them (brosen)*

Hi Bernard:
Although you have not posted the report from controller 17 (the instrument cluster), I can tell from looking at your diagnostic scan that you need to have the software in your instrument cluster flash-updated. There is a description of how to go about getting this done (by your VW dealer) at this post: TB: Distortion in the Display Unit in the Instrument Cluster (MFI, or Y24).
Take your car to the dealer and tell them you are seeing distortion in the instrument cluster, and ask them to flash-upgrade your instrument cluster software in accordance with the information posted on the above-referenced thread. That will get rid of the following fault codes:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000032
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 A
Component: NAVIGATION 0147
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Disregard the fault code for the sunroof in controller 38, every Phaeton reports that, it is a small software bug in the controller. It does not cause any problems and cannot be cleared, so, simply ignore it.
The fault codes for controller 46 indicate a low voltage condition at the controller. Next time you do a diagnostic scan, leave your engine running. That will supply sufficient voltage to the controller, and as a result, you will not see these codes.
The German language words simply describe the components, nothing more. _Lenksäulenmodul_ means steering wheel controller. _Dachmodul _means roof controller. _Tuersteuergeraet _means door controller. If there are any problems, the VAG-COM software will report the problems in plain English, you never have to worry about translation.
Michael


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Recurrent DTC Codes even after clearing al of them (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael, I did the same test today with the engine running, I got DTC errors only on addresses 16, 37, 38:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0000032
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 A
Component: NAVIGATION 0147 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605 
Coding: 0000047
Shop #: WSC 98769 666 36180
1 Fault Found:
00220 - Connection to Sunroof
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I think address 17 has already the latest version of SW: RB4 0321, it's correct ?
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 3D0 920 981 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0321 
Coding: 0005121
Shop #: WSC 24314 444 59148
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
It's weird that having the latest version 0321 and I still get the DTC codes for address 16 and 37 ????










_Modified by brosen at 7:35 PM 8-2-2009_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Recurrent DTC Codes even after clearing al of them (brosen)*

Ah, OK. The cause of the fiber optic cable and speed sensor faults has to do with the version of the navigation software in the navigation CD reader.
But - you might not be able to apply the software flash that takes it from 0147 up to 0168. Read the information on the following post, especially the information on the second page that describes the different hardware versions of the central display screen. If you have an older model display screen (has a MANUAL button on it, not an INFO button), then you cannot solve the problem without replacing the central display, which is a very expensive part.
TB 90-07-01 "Clock Runs Too Slow" (Was: TB 90-05-05).
Michael


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Recurrent DTC Codes even after clearing al of them (PanEuropean)*

I am almost 100% sure I have the one with the Info Button, because I have the phone button as well, and I remember when the dealer gave me the service records of the car, the Display Screen has been recently changed, I'll check it tonight and I'll post back.
Update: Here is the output from VAG-COM, it's version 0223, it's that good or bad news ?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 008 Q
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223
Coding: 0400305
Shop #: WSC 24315 444 52549
No fault code found.



_Modified by brosen at 3:39 PM 8-3-2009_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Recurrent DTC Codes even after clearing al of them (brosen)*

Yes, the software version in the front information display (big screen) is the correct version, but the software version in the navigation CD reader does not match it. You have 0148 in the navigation CD reader, and it should be 0168 if you have 0223 in the ZAB.
There is a table on one of the above-referenced posts that shows what the relationship between controller 07 and controller 37 software should be.
Michael


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Recurrent DTC Codes even after clearing al of them (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael, what should be the right explanation to the dealer in order to have the Navigation CD SW updated ?, today I had a quick conversation with the service manager and his first question was: "what's the problem with the Navigation CD unit ?", and my answer was DTC errors, but they are "intermittent", so for the dealer that means no problem.
I have to bring the car to the dealer tomorrow to check the issue with the TPMS System Fault (details on the 4 tires, or 5 thread) what I should tell them regarding the Navigation CD problem in order to get the SW updated ?, thanks


_Modified by brosen at 9:30 AM 8-4-2009_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Recurrent DTC Codes even after clearing al of them (brosen)*

There is a relationship between the software in the front information display and control head (controller 07, the big screen) and the navigation CD reader (controller 37, the device you put the navigation CD into) that should be maintained. The table below shows the relationships.
If your navigation system is working satisfactorily, then leave it alone. If you are experiencing problems, in particular if the system is not showing the correct location of the vehicle on the map, then get the nav reader software flashed up.
Michael

*Relationship of J523 software to J401 software*


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Recurrent DTC Codes even after clearing al of them (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael, is there any TSB or VW document I can reference to the dealer ?, from where did you get this VERY useful table ?, thanks again


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Recurrent DTC Codes even after clearing al of them (brosen)*

I've attached the Technical Solution. It is in German, but your dealer should be able to look up an English language version, using the same document number.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Recurrent DTC Codes even after clearing al of them (PanEuropean)*

For further information, see this thread: Change the Language used on the Infotainment Display.
Read everything on that thread carefully before you do anything, *ESPECIALLY *my post of 8:18 AM 2-24-2006.
Michael


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Recurrent DTC Codes even after clearing al of them (PanEuropean)*

Great information Michael, there is TON of information here. I have only 1 question








Today I have the Navigation Display Unit with version SW 223 (ready), language is English (ready) and Navigation CD Unit is SW 147, meaning I have to update it to version SW 168. 
To just upgrade the Navigation CD Unit, do I have to follow the same steps to change the language ?, meaning ignition off, keys off, insert CD into navigation unit..... etc.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Recurrent DTC Codes even after clearing al of them (brosen)*

Correct, the procedures are pretty much the same for a software update or a language chage. If all you want to do is update the software, simply disregard any options presented to change the language.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photo and TB re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Michael,

Many thanks for continuing to re-host the photos and attachments. It is breathing new life into the information archive.

Regards,
Chris


----------

